# 37.5" Snook pics



## Pigfish (May 27, 2004)

Wed. 5-26-04, fishing about 300 yards from where I hooked up with the Greater, I caught this 37.5 " snook on a 6' 100 # wire leader with a large live whiting. It jumped several times, I thought it was either a blacktip or a redfish.......... nope it was the master of deception himself! Extremely powerful fighters! She pulled 30# line with tight drag on her. They are not leader shy in murky water! Not bad for my first snook! The season for Snook closed May 1st and the slot size for Snook in the Gulf is 26"- 34". She was relaesed unharmed.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Sweet catch


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Snook*

Awesome catch.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

beautiful fish!



jc


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great fish, those things are strong


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

wow thats awesome congrats on a fine catch


----------

